# Dean Pridgen



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Xquest


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

Are we sure it isn't Colonel Silver Bowl?


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Bobmuley said:


> Xquest


Thanks Bob


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Dean*

Dean is often at 3dshoots.com as well. His handle the same there as well.


He getting the field range of his looking good and I may have to get down there and get my annual butt kicking.
DB


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Dean I need your email


----------

